# Greg Watson ferts how to



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

So I just got in some of Greg Watsons Mono Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Nitrate, and Plantex CSM+B. I would like to know how to use them. Any suggestions? 
As of now I am still using the seachem line of products and dosing macro's every other day and micro's on off days. And just going by the "biginner" recomended dosing on the bottles. 
This is my system: 40g, presurized CO2 reaching about 30ppm, lighting at 3.6w/g of CP's and I would say its a moderatly planted tank. I do a 50% water change weekly. Temp @ 82 F, and the tank houses various fish.
I have read great things of the dry stuff. 
So those of you that use this stuff, do you mix it up in a liquid and then find an about of the DIY liquid to dose your tank? What are general recomended levels of PNK and Iron (Fe) ? Remember that I am not a chemists and I dont have a periodic table of contents, I just saying that it helps if things are spelled out. Thanks in advance,
Collins


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I cant take credit for writing this up, but I was able to locate it for you. My tank has gone completely nuts since implementing these principles. I deal with a little algae, probably because I leave the lights on too long so I can enjoy the tank in the evening. In my experience it takes a couple of weeks to notice a big change, then after that if you miss a water change or dont prune back your plants, watch out, it will be a jungle (depending on what kind of plants you have). Good luck. (If you use the search engine on the site for estimative index there is a lot of good info.)


Overview
The Estimative Index (EI) coined by Tom Barr is a straightforward method for providing nutrients for a planted tank. The idea behind EI is simply introducing an excess amount of nutrients within an aquarium, throughout the week. This excess of nutrients floods the water column and feeds the plants. This is an estimative method; measuring specific nutrient uptake rates is not necessary and no test kits are involved. EI provides a surplus of nutrients that helps to prevents plant deficiencies, and allows plant growth to out compete algae growth. 

The process of which this is done is simple. Each day fertilizers are dosed, and the nutrients are absorbed by the plants. With this method being estimative, we can dose fertilizers according to general guidelines suited for our particular setup (see below). At the end of the week, one performs a 50% water change to ‘reset’ the nutrient load in the entire system. And then the entire dosing schedule is repeated. 

The primary fertilizers are the macro nutrients - Nitrogen (N), Phosphorous (P), Potassium (K), and the micro nutrients – trace elements (Plantex CSM+B, Flourish). Iron (Fe) can also be supplemented if necessary.

The Estimative Index method works best for a high light and well planted aquarium. However it is not limited to lower light setups, smaller quantities of fertilizers should be dosed in those instances.

General Dosing Guideline for High Light and Well Planted Aquariums 
(by wolfenxxx, Dosing Regime)

10- 20 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week 
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


20-40 Gallon Aquariums 
+/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


40-60 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


60 – 80 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change


100 - 125 Gallon Aquarium 
+/- 1 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp (30ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

Example Dosing Regime for 29 Gallon:


Note: K2SO4 is not required for dosing unless you need the extra Potassium (K). This K is found in KN03 and KH2P04. Dosing these two according to above will yield sufficient K levels. Therefore, one will be fine dosing only KN03 and KH2P04, and Plantex. If one needs to increase their K levels with K2S04, add the same measured amount as KH2P04. For example, if one is dosing 1/2 tsp of KH2P04, then dose 1/2 tsp of K2S04. 
In true regards to EI, added excess K is not detrimental in any event. 


EI target ranges
CO2 range 25-30 ppm
NO3 range 5-30 ppm
K+ range 10-30 ppm
PO4 range 1.0-2.0 ppm
Fe 0.2-0.5ppm or higher
GH range 3-5 degrees ~ 50ppm or higher
KH range 3-5

See APC’s Fertilator for additional dosing guides for Fe, Ca, Mg, etc.


Where to buy fertilizers?
Greg Watson can provide you with the necessary chemicals for dry and liquid dosing of the above. For micro - trace elements, Plantex CSM+B, Seachem Flourish, and Tropica AquaCare are equivalent to each other. Drsfostersmith and bigalsonline for the Seachem and TMG brands.

One Pound of each of Greg Watson's Chemicals will last at least 1 year: 
Plantex CSM+B
Potassium Nitrate KN03
Monopotassium Phosphate KH2P04
Potassium Sulphate K2S04 (optional)
Special Notes:

Providing optimal CO2 levels of at least 30 ppm are necessary for plants to prosper and out-compete algae. If algae issue arise, remove all visible algae and infected leaves. Recheck CO2 levels, and possibly reduce and adjust the lighting period.

Direct dry dosing into the tank is perfectly fine. Many dosing straight into the tank, or they dissolve each chemical in water before adding. 

Making a Liquid Stock of Plantex CSM+B is more often mixed into a bulk liquid solution since some find it more convenient to dose their trace elements this way. The recipe for this solution is 1 tablespoon to 250ml water is equivalent to: 20 ml = 1/4 teaspoon of dry Plantex. This solution is stored in refrigerators to prevent mold from forming within the container. For making stock solutions for NPK refer here for a resourceful conversion calculator.

Small dosing teaspoons (smidgen, dash, pinch) can be found at Linen & Things, Bed Bath and Beyond, Wal-Mart, dollar stores, eBay and other online retailers. To identify the specific measurements of your smidgen, dash, pinch set, a 1/8 tsp should fill a ¼ tsp in 2 tries, 1/16 tsp in 4 tries, and a 1/32 tsp in 8 tries.


Stick to a good dosing regime and your plants will flourish!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a empty 250l fert bottle (seachem/kent) and mix the dry ferts with water according to Gregs instructions. I dose Gregs ferts the same as I do other liquid ferts.

Take a look at this site... Practical PMDD Information


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

I add about 100 mls water to a water bottle. Using a small measuring spoon for the dry ferts; and the bottle cap for Fluorish I add the ferts to the water, give it a swirl and dump it in. There are about a thousand ways to deliver; bottom line is that they get in there in the right amounts ! Best of luck


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks guys I have been usting the EI method, at a lower dose for a 40 gallon tank, wow what a difference! Even on the first day, I mean the plants must have been craving this, they just looked really happy, there is a lot more pearling and the water is much clearer. I am totally satisfied with the Gregs Ferts! I think my bottle of co2 is running out though so having problems keeping at a steady buble rate. Thank you guys for comming through! What a great forum and recource!:high5:


----------

